# fcbd.bat im Autostart



## LaVolpe (11. November 2016)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtige, wusste nicht wo ichs posten soll:

Ubisoft verschenkt aktuell Far Cry BloodDragon, und seit der installation habe ich eine fcbd.bat im Autostart.

Der Inhalt:

SET PATH_FCBD=NU
for /f "skip=2 tokens=3 delims= " %%R in ('REG QUERY "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ubisoft\Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon" /v ExecutableName') do (
SET PATH_FCBD=%%R
)

IF "%PATH_FCBD%" NEQ "NU" (
goto:eof
)

regedit.exe /S "E:\Ubisoft Game Launcher\games\Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon\Support\inst\add_regs.reg" 

Was genau bedeutet das bzw soll das?


----------



## Kusanar (16. November 2016)

Mit dem ersten Teil werden die Schalter "skip=2 tokens=3 delims=" an die ausführbare Datei, die in der Registry im Schüssel "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ubisoft\Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon" hinterlegt ist, angehängt. Vermute mal das wird die EXE vom Spiel sein.

Wenn das erfolgreich erledigt wurde, werden die Werte aus der Datei "add_regs.reg" in die Registry integriert. Da müsstest du dann mal unter dem genannten Verzeichnis gucken, was in der Registry-Datei überhaupt drin ist (Rechte Maustaste - Öffnen mit - notepad).

Denke mal das war ein Einmal-Job, der eigentlich gelöscht gehört... aber aus irgendeinem Grund im System geblieben ist.


----------

